# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - C# >  Using Microsoft Visual Studio Connection Dialog at runtime

## kareninstructor

In Visual Studio when a developer wants to create strong typed classes for database tables either for the conventional TableAdapter or Entity Framework there is a place in the process where a dialog is displayed as shown below. I will show you how to do this at runtime and a bit more.

Full source found on MSDN https://code.msdn.microsoft.com/Usin...tudio-a7e740f8

Example that permits customizing the dialog where in this case I have added a context menu to show my server.


The sample project shown here permits using the dialog followed by creating SQL statements and also exporting data in a comma delimited text file.

----------

